# 

## +

, ,           (  8 .)    ,       .  ,  ,      .   :Smilie:

----------

,

----------


## OlgaK

> 


  :yes:

----------

:  ,        .......  -    .          .     1,5   ,       . 

       ,      ,

----------


## 505

.   ,   .    :

   ,        ""  ...      .... 
  :
1.               ..... ..  1,5 .
2.  ,                :
-     
-         1,5 .
 , .  .
               3        .

----------


## Larky

> 3        .


     ...           ,       ...

----------

> ...


            ,  ,    ?

----------


## +

..      :  "...", . ..., . ...., .
 . 
 .... .... .... ,        "..."  ...      .... 
  :
1.            ( )  ( ) 2008 ..  1,5 .
2.  ,               :
-     
-         1,5 .
    ... ?      ?  ?

   ..  (    ,    :Smilie: ).
?

----------

:yes:

----------


## DyMel

> ( )  ( ) 2008 ..  1,5 .
> ... 
>            :
> -     
> -         1,5 .


 ,   .
     ?)
    .)
               .)

         -    ,      .
- .)

----------


## 505

> ...


    ,   .     "   ".             .       ,   .

----------


## 505

> ,   .
>      ?)
>     .)
>                .)
> 
>          -    ,      .
> - .)


              .    ""  .   3              .          1,5        .

----------

> 


      ...

----------


## DyMel

,          .)

----------


## Kunija

> 


  ?           ,    (,        ).       .

----------

*Kunija*,   "   "        :Smilie:

----------



----------

- .     .      ?    (    )

----------


## Dinchik

. ,        ,     . ,  ,   ?

----------

> ,   .     "   ".             .       ,   .


      .
            .        ?        ...

----------

:   6%            :

1.       .
2.    1,5           1,5   .


    ?
   ?
  - ?
  -  ?

----------


## eremaalla

!

----------

> :   6%            :
> 
> 1.       .
> 2.    1,5           1,5   .
> 
> 
>     ?
>    ?
>   - ?
>   -  ?


      .

----------

> - .     .      ?    (    )







 23  2009 . N 1012


     ,


( .     23.08.2010 N 709)

 )  ,  ,                                          ,      , , ,   ,             () , -  ,               .
(. ""      23.08.2010 N 709)

 -      -

----------

)  ,  ,                                         -   ,      , , ,  ,             () , -  ,                ;
( .     23.08.2010 N 709)

----------


## Exo

,     ,  ?       ?    ?     ,         ,      ,  .   .

----------


## saigak

..     ,         ?  :Wow: 
         =1.  -   ....

----------


## Exo

:Smilie:   : "    ?       ?"

----------


## saigak

> "    ?       ?"


       ,     ?
         !
         -    -  . .

----------


## DEEP

, ?    ,    ,    ,  .   ,                 ? :Dezl:

----------

,      .
-       (  ).  :Big Grin:

----------


## KSY831

( ,          ) .             ?     ( )   ?      2- -        ...

----------


## tan223

> ( ,          ) .             ?     ( )   ?      2- -        ...


      ,        
2-            
   -      :Smilie:

----------


## KSY831

!!! :Smilie:

----------

()    (    ).   .  -            .

----------

-,      ,      ,          ,    ?

----------


## .

.          .

----------

!    ,    ,     , ,     ?

----------

,          ....
    ,       ?

----------

> ,          ....
>     ,       ?

----------


## saigak

> 


,   .

----------


## 196622

,     ,      ?         ?

----------

"-" (   )


____________  __________

       ,       "-".

     15/01/2010           ,     "-"     .

        .

        128     .


 ___________________	 .. 
	 ( )


..

----------

,   -   -        ;

----------


## Vasari

(),   1.     , 2.   , 3.     .       ,    ?     ?

----------


## RFA

,      ,  ,    ,

----------

,      ,      .   ?

----------



----------

> 


 ???
   ?
      -

----------


## 07anna

,        1, 5,    :      ,         1,5 .  ,    ,     ,     .

----------

2012         ?    ?

----------

**,       .      -     -

----------

2 -        ,       1,5

----------

**, ,

----------

,   ,     (),       . :      , ?   ?

----------


## saigak

> 


  ....   ,    ?   ?

----------

> ()


    - ?

----------


## Elen.ka

> - ?





> ,    ?   ?


    .       "    ,    ,                   ."

   . -        ,      (      ).

----------

*Elen.ka*,    -      :Wink: 
   :       ,      ,  ,                ?

----------

, ,     ,           (   ).        ?         1,5 ?  ,  .

----------

> ?


,        



> 1,5 ?


,      . ,   -   .

----------


## Elen.ka

> :       ,      ,  ,                ?


  :yes:  ,    ""  ,         .

----------

*Elen.ka*,  :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE= ;53746616],        

       ?

----------

.       ,

----------


## katrom

:
    (  ,     ),          ???

 ,     ???

----------

> :
>     (  ,     ),          ???


 
 -

----------


## katrom

???

----------


## saigak

?       . :Embarrassment:

----------

*saigak*,   , 1012      ,       . 

*katrom*,  81-              . ,   .        .     .

----------


## kativet

, ,  -   :
      ,  ,   ,     .        ,        4 .      ?   ?

----------

> .   ,   .    :
> 
>    ,        ""  ...      .... 
>   :
> 1.               ..... ..  1,5 .
> 2.  ,                :
> -     
> -         1,5 .
>  , .  .
>                3        .


     ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


 ,         ,       .

----------


## katrom

[QUOTE 

*katrom*,  81-              . ,   .        .     .[/QUOTE]
  ,  ,   .    .    .

----------


## kiry

> 81-              . ,   .       .     .


. 1,    19.05.1995 N 81- (.  24.07.2009) "   ,  ":
"     :
....                 -    . ,   ,      , (        ""),    --      .  ,       , ..         .

----------


## katrom

,    ,     ,    .         .

----------


## Xanderella

!

, ,      -    ,    ?

      ,         ,       .    .

!

----------

> "-" (   )
> 
> 
> ____________  __________
> 
>        ,       "-".
> 
>      15/01/2010           ,     "-"     .
> 
> ...


 ,      ?  ?

----------

> ,      ?  ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 


      .... :Smilie:

----------


## stalker87

,a

----------



----------


## stalker87



----------



----------


## stalker87

:Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## katrom

.        .   .   ,   (..  .  ..   ),    ,      .      ,      .
   2  ""     ,   .         .   ,    .    .  ,        .     ?        .      .

----------


## saigak

> ?


, .
  ?      .
      -   .

----------


## katrom

.            . .

----------


## saigak

.   . :Smilie: 
     .   -         ....

----------


## saigak

- .   .

----------


## katrom

,   ,      ,       ,         .,        .     :        ?     .       ,   .      .    .  ,     ,             ..  ...

----------


## katrom

.    .

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,             ..


   .




> .


,  




>

----------


## katrom

.

----------


## nat9829

,    !     ,                  1,5 . ..                 ,        .                     .       . !!!

----------

()  :    ,       ջ,  ,                    1,5      .
    25,03,2013  

???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1,5      .


           -  .           -   , ,   ,    .

----------


## j7

.
     1.06.13      .
         31.05.13.  ?
  ,        ,        ?

         ,           (  30.05.13,      ). 31.05.13      ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,        ,        ?


      .             .



> ,           (  30.05.13,      ). 31.05.13      ?


        ,   . ..      .   ,        .   30.05 . ,     ,     30.05.   ,   , ?      ,   ?            .

----------


## j7

> .             .


   , ?    :Smilie: 




> ,   . ..      .   ,        .   30.05 . ,     ,     30.05.   ,   , ?      ,   ?            .


      3.06,    ,    30.05?    ,    1.06.13    ...

----------


## j7

> ,   ?            .


 ,   .

   ,     , ..  .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,     , ..  .


         1,5 ,  ,     .

----------


## j7

*Dinchik*,  ...
                  850 .  .
  -  .

----------


## Dinchik

> 850 .  .


           ?  ,      .       ,     .             ,   , .. 2    .    ,    (  ). ..       2        , ..       .  ..         ,     .            .

----------


## j7

*Dinchik*, ,   .
 850 .       ,    ,        .

----------


## Dinchik

> 850 .       ,


       ,  850. ,         .

----------


## .

.        . ...
         .   ,    ,  ,     . 
               ,          . 
      ,    . 
           .
        ?
.

----------


## .

> 


    ? ,     
   ,     .

----------


## .

> ? ,     
>    ,     .


     . 
       ,     ,         .        .

----------


## .

> .


 .  .      ,     ,    ,  .        - -   ,    .           .

----------


## .

> .  .      ,     ,    ,  .        - -   ,    .           .


    .
 ,          ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


       ?

----------


## .

> .


  -?    ?   ?     " ".        .     .     ? 
   - ,         .       .    ,       
   ,   .          -.        ,

----------


## Romzess

> ?           ,    (,        ).       .


.    .           )))       .

----------


## .

> -?    ?   ?     " ".        .     .     ? 
>    - ,         .       .    ,       
>    ,   .          -.        ,


     .   , "      - ".    ,    .      ,        .    . 
  ,             .      ,        ,      ,   .
   ,  . ,        ,     .   !?
    !

----------


## .

> ,    .


  .  ,    - .                  
        .       ,   ?    ,        (   ,          )    .    .

----------


## .

> .  ,    - .                  
>         .       ,   ?    ,        (   ,          )    .    .


      ,       ?       ,    "".

----------


## .

* .*,      ,     .    ,     .     ,   .       
  ,     ,      ,  ,    -    ,   ,                 .

----------


## alexa86

.    ,   .     1.1.       1.5 .          .  . :Embarrassment:

----------

*alexa86*,           .    ...

----------

.

----------

.             - ,                ,   .     .  ,           :Smilie: 

                 1,5 ,  :







     ,        01  2012 .   ,      02  01  2012 .
         1,5                  1,5       25  2013    .
  : ( ,  )

      .

     :

1.      (       ).   ,      :
-  
-  
-    ,        .  .
2.      .
3.        ,             .

     (   / )  :    ,      (  - 1 ).

!

----------

,                .  ,      ,  ,     .       , ..    ,      .        ,         ???       ??

----------

> .    ,   .     1.1.       1.5 .          .  .


  ,     ,

----------

> 


  :Wink: 



> ,


    ?

----------

> ?


 .
   ,   ,     ?

----------

**,     -    ))
    -     ,       ,         (    ),   .

----------

2 : 1 - ,          . 2 - ,     .

----------

> .
>             .        ?        ...


      1,5      ?        ,         .              .      ,       ( ..           ,   -          1,5 ,           1,5  +-  )

----------


## 389

! ,    ,   ,  .      ...., ,     ,                ?

----------


## .

,  
     ,    .      ,

----------


## 32

.   .                 1,5 .             .   ?  ?

----------


## WSdl

. ,    ,     .

----------

,   /  .       ........ ___________  .._________                      ______  .._______ ?

----------

**,

----------


## Asterisk21

,  .  - ,  ( )  .         ?

----------

*Asterisk21*,

----------


## Asterisk21

,     "".   -   ?

----------

*Asterisk21*,  ?

----------


## Asterisk21

4,   .   -   ,       .           .

----------

.       .

----------


## Asterisk21

,     ,    .

----------

*Asterisk21*,   ..       .             .

----------


## Asterisk21

,    ,     .     ,      )))   .

----------

- ?            ,                .    .             ,           .   ?          ?

----------

,

----------

! , ,       ,      ?   ,   ,   ,   ,  ,  .     ?     -   ?  ?      ,   ,      .   ?      ,  !!!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ?   -   .

----------

!      ,    ???                  1,5 ,  ,      ?!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  .      -   -      .

----------

, .         ,        ?    ,  ,       .     ,   ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    , ..   ,      .

----------

> , ..   ,      .


          ,     ?      , ..      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,      ,         ,   .




> , ..      ?


        ,  



>

----------

> , ..   ,      .


     ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        ?


...       ?  :Big Grin:          ...

----------


## saigak

> ,        ?





> ,      ,         ,   .


       ....





> ,


    ....



> ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ....


      ,  , ...




> ....


,      



> ,

----------

> ,      ,         ,   .


,    ,              ,   ()    ,     .



> 


-,     ,    ,        ,      ? :Wink: 
      . -   ?
-    -   -.  



> ,        ?

----------


## saigak

, - , ..     .

----------

,   ,          .

----------


## saigak

...           ....

----------


## OlgaK

- " ",    6     :Embarrassment:

----------

!        , ..    ,        .         " ".   ,   -       ,     ?

----------


## saigak

.    .

----------


## mamo4ka

,     -    ,      , ..         .    ,   .         1,5    ,           .      .     ,    ,  ,    ,     -   . ,     ,     ,         .  .          ...       .     ???          ,   . , ,     ,  ,   .  ...

----------


## viktoriam

*mamo4ka*,      .   ?

----------

2- ,               ?    ,       ,    ?!

----------


## saigak

> ,       ,    ?!


 - ...       ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - ...       ...


      ,   ...

----------


## saigak

> ,


 , , ....   ....
,    ,    ,    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,


   ,

----------


## lexi

,        ..  ???       - ,    .. ??????????????????????

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..  ?


.    ,     ,        .

----------


## OlgaK

...

----------

.    .              ,    (). - , -   ,     ?  ,    ? .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .    .              ,    (). - , -   ,     ?  ,    ? .


     ?

----------

> .    .              ,    (). - , -   ,     ?  ,    ? .


           .    ,   ?     ,       .

----------

.       ,

----------


## MarusiaME

(   )     ?

    ,        ,     : 1.    ; 2.       1,5  (  ?)      ,     ,      ); 3.    12-   ,      ?
         -      -   ,        ,   .       ,     .... ...
4.     ,  ?             ,    ,   -  ?   -   ?
   -       ,     ,                ?
5.  :       ,             ?
   !

----------


## saigak

> 







> 1,5  (  ?)      ,     ,      )


 




> .    12-   ,      ?







> :       ,             ?


      - .





> ,


    ?            



> -   ?


+    

      ...

----------


## Notto4ka

> (   )     ?
> 
>     ,        ,     : 1.    ; 2.       1,5  (  ?)      ,     ,      ); 3.    12-   ,      ?
>          -      -   ,        ,   .       ,     .... ...
> 4.     ,  ?             ,    ,   -  ?   -   ?
>    -       ,     ,                ?
> 5.  :       ,             ?
>    !


           .   :
1)    . ,    ,  " , ,             ,       .       ,    (  )". 
2)      
3)      ,         
4)    ( )
5)    (  )

----------


## MarusiaME

!
   ?
1.      1,5   1-              .? ?       ? (     ,        ?)
2.       2576,63  ?     1,5     ? (     ?
3.              13741,99?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .      1,5   1-              .?


 



> ()  (,  )   ,   (, )        ,   ,   (,  )    ( )          ,    ,        , -          ,           (      ),    ,        (,  ) ;





> ?


  ,      .




> 2576,63  ?


 




> 1,5     ?


   , , , .






 23  2009 . N 1012

     ,








      255-  29.12.2006.

----------


## Notto4ka

> !
>    ?
> 1.      1,5   1-              .? ?       ? (     ,        ?)
> 2.       2576,63  ?     1,5     ? (     ?
> 3.              13741,99?


1) ,       (     )
2)          2 .    * 30,4     40%.    2576,63 ( 1 ).   ,       
3)   - 13741,99  2014 .

----------

, ,  .      ,     .  ,         .  ,     .        ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ?


 ,..      . 
  , ,     ,            ,  -    .

----------

2013      ,        ...  2014.        ,    2014.  2015.             .
: 
    ?

----------


## kiry

1    ,    , ,   . ,  .

----------

!!!    ? ( , )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,   ,     ,       .     10          .

----------


## .

> !!!


 ,          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,          ?


    -  ?

----------

> -  ?


 




>

----------

...         .    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ?  :Wow: 
   ?




> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    (   ,     ):
-     ?
- 9 .
-  ?
-  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Biggrin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,    ,     -     ?

----------

> ,    ,     -     ?


   . ,   -  .

----------

,        .

----------


## kiry

> (   ,     ):
> -     ?
> - 9 .
> -  ?
> -  .


      ( ).  :
-?
-........
-  ?
- 87 .
_, .
_ 1987 .

----------


## kiry

> .


  ?  .  ,  .

----------

> ( ).  :
> -?
> -........
> -  ?
> - 87 .
> _, .
> _ 1987 .


 :Lol:

----------


## 2

!     .  -  -,        .      .     ,      .        2 ,      ,        1.5 .    ,    .     ?  ,       ?    - ?         ?(   ,   )   -            .     ?     (    )?  -   ,   ?

----------


## 2

?   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?   ?


 . ..    .

----------


## kiry

*2*,   -. ?



> ,      .        2 ,      ,        1.5 .    ,    .     ?


      .. (      ).     ",  - 2 -     ,       , , ."



> ?     (    )?


  .    .   ""?  ? 



> - ?


   ?  ,  ,       ?

----------

> ..


   .   "    -  ",        .  ?  :Wow:

----------

.                    .             ,       .    ?            .     ,                      ,         .  ?

----------


## kiry

.  . ,   ,  . ,   .



> .


?   ?      .        .

----------

